# You'll Have To Admit I'm Persistant



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

ON DEC 28 I POSTED A QUESTION IF ANYONE HAD ANY EXPERIENCE WITH THE LASER PLATE FOR YOUR ROUTER SOLD BY MCLS. I RECEIVED ZERO REPLIES, SO WHAT THE HAY, I'LL TRY AGAIN, MAYBE NO ONE HAS TRIED IT, BUT AS I SAID I'M PERSISTANT

ANGUS

http://www.mclswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/OnPoint_Router_Plate.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Angus

I buy many items from MLCS but this item I don't have and it looks like a bit over kill.
LASER Red lights are real hard to see, I have a tool or two with Laser lights on the them like the chop saw/drill press etc. once the tool starts to do it thing the light is gone ( the collet/bit will take out the red X ) not to say anything about the router dust in the bottom of the router that will plug up the light holes.... I'm sure...Laser lights are great on some tools but not the router... but that's just my 2 cents... 




http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/OnPoint_Router_Plate.html

Here's just one review on it ▼
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...thtml/pages/review1.htm#rev_laserplate_anchor


==================


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

> You'll Have To Admit I'm Persistant


And LOUD!!  Good luck in your quest for an answer.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Angus, on occasion we miss a question but we do make every effort to give good answers to all. While I do not own one of these items I can see little use for this feature. When using our routers free hand we usually have a guide of some sort attached. This could be a guide bushing with a template or a bearing guided bit for use on a boards edge. Other situations might call for a trammel style guide for cutting circles or following an edge. I think that at any price you are better off keeping your money for something that will make a real contribution to your routing.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I concur, my drill press had one on it and I didn't install it, nor my Ryobi miter saw either. Same reason as Bobj, I can't see the darn thing.

Corey


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just received one purchased for a specific project that I will use this weekend. I will post the results after I give it a try.

Nick


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Nick.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Angus, I've been using routers for many years and it's my main tool, however I cant think of any occasion where a laser light would have helped. what I do think is an important add-on for a plunge router is a LED light. Take a peek at this link to an old post of mine. Of course you're router may have a factory fitted light.



http://www.routerforums.com/53444-post34.html


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The laser works great. I don't know about you but I am constantly raising and lowering the router to line up the bit and a lot of times the router moves when the plunge is raised over and over again. The laser is spot on and no more up and down to make sure the bit is lined up. 

They just came out with a better version pre-drilled and has a separate switch for led lights which is more helpful than the laser. I just purchased mine for full price and 7 days later they come out with this new and improved model. Yes they will exchange, but it take three weeks! 

Seems to me that they could have stated a new version was coming out and sell the old version for a better price. I would have surely waited for the pre-drilled with the LED lights. 

I am sure this could be a thread on its own. 

How many of you have purchased a tool after researching and find out a week later, that with no notice anywhere on the tools web site or internet, a better version of the tool you just purchased full price came out and sometimes at a lesser price! With no notice or discount on the old version. Happened to me on a big Grizzly band saw too! The next week the foot brake was added!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

nickao65 said:


> The laser works great. I don't know about you but I am constantly raising and lowering the router to line up the bit and a lot of times the router moves when the plunge is raised over and over again. The laser is spot on and no more up and down to make sure the bit is lined up.
> 
> They just came out with a better version pre-drilled and has a separate switch for led lights which is more helpful than the laser. I just purchased mine for full price and 7 days later they come out with this new and improved model. Yes they will exchange, but it take three weeks!
> 
> ...


Happens all the time Nick. Most places will do an exchange, others won't. The reason being that they don't say anything is, "to make a sale".


----------

